# opinions on Mach 1 CFX wheel



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I know it is an inexpensive/cheap wheel, but is it complete crap, and I should stay away from it? There is someone locally that bought a wheelset, but only needed the back wheel, and wants to sell me the front for $25.00.

I was thinking for that price, it would be nice to have around for a spare. What are your thoughts?


----------

